# Internetprobleme



## Rappi (29. Juli 2008)

Grüßt euch!

Ich habe mit einem meiner beiden PC seit etwa 5 Monaten das Problem, nicht mehr in Internet zu kommen (ich erhalte immer eine falsche IP-Adresse (beginnt mit 67 nochwas)),
Folgendes habe ich schon alles probiert um den PC wieder in Gang zu bringen:

-Alle Virenprogramme/Firewalls deinstalliert, danach wieder aufgespielt.
-statische/feste IP vergeben
-neue Netzwerkkarte eingebaut
-einen Experten kommen lassen. Er hat den PC mitgenommen, bei sich ausprobiert, einmal Spybot gelöscht (bei ihm gings dann). Blos kaum war der PC wieder bei mir gings wieder nicht.
-Firtzbox vom Netz genommen und nach einem Tag neustarten lassen (habe ich mehrmals gemacht und einmal ging es danach tatsächlich für etwa 10 Minuten - seitdem nie wieder)

Noch zu weiteren Details:

Mein PC ist ein Windows XP und ist per Lankabel an eine Fritzbox angeschlossen. Am Lankabel kann der Fehler nicht liegen, denn wenn ich es in meinen Zweit-PC stecke, geht das Internet wunderbar, genauso wie beim Laptop. 

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

MfG
Raptorpet


----------



## alex1606 (29. Juli 2008)

Was zeigt er denn als Status für die LAN-Verbindung an? 

Hast du, als du die feste IP vergeben hast, auch Standard-Gateway etc. eingegeben oder nur die IP?

Lg


----------



## Rappi (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab alles vergeben, auch Standart Gateway etc. 

Was genau bei der Verbindung steht weiß ich jetzt nicht (müsste dann nachher mal umstöpseln).

Was mich irritiert ist aber dieses Schloss, was bei den verbindungen angezeigt wird.

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8283/verbindungency7.jpg

Ich denke, dass die Verbindung (IP-Vergabe) irgendwie gesperrt wird, aber ich weiß nicht wodurch.


Hier nochmal mein Thread aus einem PC Forum, indem mir leider auch nicht geholfen werden konnte:
http://www.modernboard.de/thread/71077/Kom...s-Internet.html 
Die Tipps dort habe ich größtenteils schon versucht.


----------



## Rappi (30. Juli 2008)

Grüßt euch erneut!

Glaubt ihr das eine Neuinstallation nur von Laufwerk C (da sind die Einstellungen drauf) das Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## Parkourinator (30. Juli 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Grüßt euch erneut!
> 
> Glaubt ihr das eine Neuinstallation nur von Laufwerk C (da sind die Einstellungen drauf) das Problem lösen könnte?



könnte funktionieren, aber genause könnte das problem immer noch bestehen..

- hast du auch dhcp ausgestelt wenn du feste ip's benutzt hast?

- wenn du den gateway eingibst, hast du auch ein dns server eingetragen?

 - wie stellst du den die festen ip's ein (werte)


----------



## Rappi (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Beim Standartgateway habe ich 192.168.178.1 und beim DNS Server dasselbe eingegeben (so wurde mir das im anderen Forum gesagt). Alternativer DNS Server bleibt frei.

Bei den festen IPs habe ich 192.168.178 und eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 99. (Die war nicht vergeben)

Wie stelle ich denn dhcp aus und hat das Austellen Auswirkungen auf andere PCs an dieser Fritzbox?

MfG

Btw: Wenn ich eine feste IP habe, ist der PC dann nicht irgendwie weniger geschützt?


----------



## Parkourinator (30. Juli 2008)

> Beim Standartgateway habe ich 192.168.178.1 und beim DNS Server dasselbe eingegeben (so wurde mir das im anderen Forum gesagt). Alternativer DNS Server bleibt frei.



so ist es immer korrekt (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel aber zu 99,9999999%)



> Bei den festen IPs habe ich 192.168.178 und eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 99. (Die war nicht vergeben)



kannst sogar zwischen 1 und 255 nehmen. mit deiner ausnahme das du 1 nicht nehmen kannst, denn das ist ja schon der gateway (in deinem falle die fritzbox)



> Wie stelle ich denn dhcp aus und hat das Austellen Auswirkungen auf andere PCs an dieser Fritzbox?



- auf die fritbox zugreifen (im ie/ff einfach htp://192.168.178.1 eingeben, anmelden)
- die option suchen (am besten im handbuch nachschauen)
- speichern/abmelden

dies hat auswirkungen auf alle pc's, denn dann must du abei allen feste vergeben. es gibt immer nur zwei möglichkeiten.
dhcp ist an = alle pc's müssen dynamische adressen haben
dhcp ist aus = alle pc's müssen feste adressen haben



> Btw: Wenn ich eine feste IP habe, ist der PC dann nicht irgendwie weniger geschützt?



nein das egal. im hausgebrauch macht man meist dhcp an. im bürobereich ist es wichtig das jeder pc ne bestimme ip hat...


----------



## Rappi (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich denke mal, dass die Nutzer der anderen PCs nicht damit einverstanden sind, eine feste IP zu haben...
Vor allem weil es ja sonst bei allen anderen PCs mit automatischer geht und bei dem Problem PC gings auch mal...

Woran könnte es denn liegen, dass die dynamische nicht mehr geht?


----------



## poTTo (30. Juli 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal, dass die Nutzer der anderen PCs nicht damit einverstanden sind, eine feste IP zu haben...
> ....



Also wenn es die einzige problemlösung ist das alle eine statische IP bekommen, dann muss es halt so sein. Außerdem macht es keinen Unterschied bei der Verbidung ob die IP statisch oder dynamisch ist, hauptsahce ist das es funktioniert. Und btw, du bist der einzige der eine fest IP nehmen muss, die anderen können weiterhin ihre einstellung beibehalten, außer du schaltest den DHCP natürlich ab. Denn es macht dem DHCP nichts aus wenn du die IP fest vergeben hast.


gruss
poTTo


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Also wenn es die einzige problemlösung ist das alle eine statische IP bekommen, dann muss es halt so sein. Außerdem macht es keinen Unterschied bei der Verbidung ob die IP statisch oder dynamisch ist, hauptsahce ist das es funktioniert. Und btw, du bist der einzige der eine fest IP nehmen muss, die anderen können weiterhin ihre einstellung beibehalten, außer du schaltest den DHCP natürlich ab. Denn es macht dem DHCP nichts aus wenn du die IP fest vergeben hast.
> 
> 
> gruss
> poTTo



Eine feste IP ohne DHCP auszuschalten habe ich schon vor 5 Monaten probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint noch, dass sie bei der Fritzbox auch die Option DHCP ausschalten nicht findet.


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

und hats funktioniert ?


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich würds gern ausprobieren, aber die Option DHCP ausschalten finde ich nicht... (auch unter Hilfe ist die Option nicht aufgeführt)
Außerdem habe ich irgendwie Angst, dass danach die anderen PCs auch nicht mehr gehen und ich dann nicht mehr in die Firtzbox Oberfläche komme um wieder DHCP anzumachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
rappi


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

ja aber was passiert denn wenn du dein TCP/IP bitte mal wie folgt einstellst :


####################
IP 192.168.178.30 (bitte nur 30 wenn das kein anderer im Netzwerk belegt hat)
subn.: 255.255.255.0

gatew: 192.168.178.1

DNS: 192.168.178.1
altDNS: frei
####################

Dann mal bei Windows : START -> Ausführen , CMD eingeben, Enter -> eingabekonsole , dort mal bitte Ping auf CPE (FritzBox) und auf webadressen.

*Beispiel:*

Ping auf FritzBox:
ping 192.168.178.1

dort sollten im Normalfalle 4 x Antwort ..... stehen

dann mal ping auf URL :
ping www.google.de

sollte ebenfalls 4 Antworten haben, wenn nicht dann ...

dann mal ping auf URL :
ping 64.233.183.147



So wenn du das gemacht hast, also die Ping Befehle 

a.) auf FritzBox ok/nichtOK, 
b.) auf eine URL ok/nichtOk 
c.) auf IP ok/nichtOk, 

poste uns mal die Ergebnisse !


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe deine Befehle befolgt.

Eingegeben habe ich ping google.de (der Host konnte nicht gefunden werden) ping FritzBox (gleiches Problem). Dann habe ich noch eingegeben ping 64.233.283.147:

Zielhost nicht erreichbar
Zielhost nicht erreichbar
Zielhost nicht erreichbar
Zielhost nicht erreichbar

Ping-Statistik für 64. usw. 
Pakete: Gesendet =4. Empfangen= O. Verloren =4 (100%Verlust)

Das bestätigt im Übrigen auch einige Beobachtungen von mir. Wenn ich nämlich die Lanverbindung anklicke, steht dort immer Verbindung hergestellt, aber ich kann nur PaKete senden, nicht empfangen (steht unter Status)

MfG
Rappi

Edit: Die feste IP ha be ich so wie du gesagt hast vergeben, DHCP ist aber weiterhin an. (Finde die Option nicht und wills auch nicht unbedingt umstellen.)


----------



## Fornix (31. Juli 2008)

"ping FritzBox" sollte auch kein Ergebnis liefern -.-

Wenn die FritzBox die IP 192.168.178.1 hat, musst du auch diese IP anpingen mit "ping 192.168.178.1".
Wenn auch da "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" kommt, ist die IP falsch.


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

Was haste denn bitte so an Firewall und/oder Antiviren Software verbaut ?

kannst die evtl. mal "deaktivieren" und die Ping versuche erneut starten!

wichtig bitte bei einem ping auf eine URL, immer "www." mitschreiben, da du halt google.de nur geschrieben hast. Merke, wenn der Ping auf die FritzBox nicht geht, dann brauchst auch nicht weiterhin auf URL oder wwwiP zu pingen, da du noch nicht mal zum Router kommst.

Da du ja WinXP glaub ich hast, kannst ja mal deine Netzwerkkarte per Gerätemanager deinstallieren, Dann System rebooten, XP installiert dann automatisch die treiber der Lan Karte neu.
Und schonmal Lankabel geschaut, ist das OK, ggfs. mal ein anderes testen. Noch eins, das Symbol deiner Lanverbindung hat hoffentlich kein "rotex X" unten rechts oder ?


Teste mal weiter !

*edit*: ping auf die Fitzbox ohne IP wäre : ping fritz.box (merke der ". punkt" fehlt)

Also bei den Ping Befehlen bitte genauer arbeiten. Thx @ Fornix


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habs jetzt nochmal, diesmal mit der IP gemacht und es kommt

Zeitüberschreitung der Anwendung
Zeitüberschreitung der Anwendung
Zeitüberschreitung der Anwendung
Zeitüberschreitung der Anwendung

Ping-Statistik für 64. usw.
Pakete: Gesendet =4. Empfangen= O. Verloren =4 (100%Verlust)

Laut Status bei der LAN Verbindung habe ich 65o Pakete gesendet und 0 empfangen...


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

Firewall ?? Was haste für Sicherheitssoftware ?

Poste bitte mal einen Screenshot deiner TCP/IP einstellungen
-> Rechtsklcik auf die Lanverbindung -> Status -> "Netzwerkunterstützung" auswählen


Lankarte ggfs. neu installieren ! Erneut testen.


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Nein, ein rotes X kann ich nicht entdecken dafür hat sie ab und an ein nettes Schloss (siehe Screen in einem meiner ersten Posts hier)

LanKabel habe ich auch schon ausgetauscht, aber hat nichts gebracht und wenn ich das Kabel woanders reinstecke gehts auch. Die 4 Computer sind ja nicht immer alle gleichzeitig on, sondern nur der Hauptcomputer, der über USB läuft und einer der 3 anderen - die laufen aber alle mit dem gleichen LanKabel

Virensoftware habe ich einmal Avira (ist aber erst nach dem Fehler vom ach so tollen PC-Fachmann der hier war aufgespielt wurden) und dann noch Norton.

Screens hänge ich mal hier ran.

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/1046/45307000oj6.png
http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2623/91261352bf1.png

Lankarte finde ich im Gerätemanager wie? Ich habe da nur Netzwerkadapter, ist damit das gleiche gemeint? (Da habe ich einmal den 1394-Netzwerkadapter, den Nvidia Nforce Networking Controller und noch einen deaktivierten, der mal mit nem Spiel aufgespielt wurde.)

Edit: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/8283/verbindungency7.jpg hier mal das Schloss und gleichzeitig die Übersicht der Verbindungen.


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

ok, bevor wir anfangen die Treiber deriner Lankarte zu deinstallieren und neu einzuspielen. Ist das ne Norton Firewall ? Das Avira ist ja nur ein antivirengaurd, der hat ja keine Firewallfunktion.

Das wenn das Norton auch nur Antivirus ist, bitte deinstallier mal ein. Ich glaub fast das dein Norton einfach nur den Zugang blockt. Schmeis das mal bitte runter und teste erneut ob nun mit Ping o. Internet klappt.

Das Schloss-Symbol bei deiner Lanverbindung signalisiert die Windowsfirewall, darfste ebefalls gerne mal deaktivieren.


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> ok, bevor wir anfangen die Treiber deriner Lankarte zu deinstallieren und neu einzuspielen. Ist das ne Norton Firewall ? Das Avira ist ja nur ein antivirengaurd, der hat ja keine Firewallfunktion.
> 
> Das wenn das Norton auch nur Antivirus ist, bitte deinstallier mal ein. Ich glaub fast das dein Norton einfach nur den Zugang blockt. Schmeis das mal bitte runter und teste erneut ob nun mit Ping o. Internet klappt.
> 
> Das Schloss-Symbol bei deiner Lanverbindung signalisiert die Windowsfirewall, darfste ebefalls gerne mal deaktivieren.



Nein, das ist das komplette Norton inkl. WinDoctor. (Hat auch einige Onlineoptionen). Früher hatte ich auch noch Spybot drauf, aber mittlerweile ist es gelöscht.
Windwows Firewall ist eigentlich immer aus, aber vielleicht ist sie ja wieder von alleine angesprungen.

Bis ich das ausprobieren kann mit Norton muss ich noch etwas warten, bin grad nicht zuhause.

Edit: Norton ist aber schon seit ich den PC habe drauf, kann sich da was von selbst umstellen?


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

Schmeiss einfach mal die kompletter sicherheitssoftware über Board, also deinstallieren. Dann aktualisiert du mal die Treiber deiner Nvidia Lankarte. Immer schön rebooten nach den schritten, dann erneutt testen. Wenn du evtl. hast oder vom Kumpel leihen, eine extra Lankarte auf PCI, die ggfs mal im System einbauen, installieren (macht XP eigtl. automatisch) und dann erneut testen.

gruss und Daumen drück
#poTTo


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich musste gerade feststellen, dass mein Norton gelöscht wurde, ich habe es aber bestimmt nicht gelöscht (habs letzte auch noch benutzt). Naja an Norton kanns deshalb auch nicht liegen. Sonst habe ich halt nur noch Avira und AdAware.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht was eine Lankarte ist und ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich über so etwas verfüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wo kann ich nachschauen ob ich eine habe?) Wenn du eine Netzwerkkarte meinst, da habe ich schon eine zusätzliche eingebaut (bzw. wurde vom ach so tollen Experten eingebaut). Meinst du ich sollte den Nvidia NForce Networking Controller mach deinstallieren?

MFg

Edit: Ich habe noch ein Norton WMI Update in der Softwareliste, was ist das?


----------



## Fornix (31. Juli 2008)

LAN = Local Area Network
Lankarte = Netzwerkkarte

Wieso taucht die weitere Karte nicht unter "Netzwerk" auf? Schau mal bitte im Geräte-Manager ob die überhaupt dort aufgeführt wird. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist dort ein Eintrag mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen weil er sie nicht erkennt.


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Die Karte hab ich schon vorn paar Monaten ausgebaut und dem PC-Fachmann zurückgegeben, weils damit auch nicht ging. (Manchmal fuhr der PC dann garnicht mehr hoch etc.)

Ich denke wirklich, dass irgendwas blockt, blos ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler ist...


----------



## Fornix (31. Juli 2008)

Frage (auch an die anderen):
Hat die Fritzbox vllt so etwas wie zeitliche Limitierung des Zugangs (zB 12:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr) und da ist was verstellt?
Gibt es einen Zugangsfilter (via MAC-Adresse o.ä.) der da was behindern könnte?

@ raptorpet: Die Box hat doch bestimmt ein Log wenn du auf der Weboberfläche bist. Steht da irgend etwas verdächtiges? Bzw. Poste das doch einfach mal wenn es sich kopieren lässt oder mach' nen Screenshot.


----------



## Rappi (31. Juli 2008)

Natürlich hat die FritzBox eine Ereignisliste. Da mein ,,Problem-PC" aber garnicht auf die Box zugreifen kann, werden Ereignisse wie ,,Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen" nicht aufgeführt, sondern nur die Aktionen der Rechner, auf denen das Internet problemlos funktioniert.

Ich glaube der Fehler sitzt so tief irgendwo im System versteckt, dass ich das Problem manuell nicht beheben kann. Am Wochenende werde ich mithilfe des Tools ,,Acronis True Image" die Festplatte C in den Auslieferzustand zurücksetzen und wenn das Problem dann immernoch besteht den Rechner ganz neu aufspielen oder den Fehler in der FritzBox suchen.

MfG
Raptorpet


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

das "true image" proggi brauchst nicht, da reicht die Windows installations CD vollkommen, also wenn das der einzige weg ist. Ich würd  mal ne andere LAN Karte Testen


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2008)

Probier ma das: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html

Falls n Virus deine LAN-Einstellungen zerstört hat. Du hattest ja so ziemlich alles drauf: Norton, avira, spybot.... mich wundert da gar nix. 
Wenns nix bringt, Windows neu rauf. Vorher alles sichern, anders verplemperst du nur Zeit.

Mfg


----------



## poTTo (1. August 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Probier ma das: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html
> 
> Falls n Virus deine LAN-Einstellungen zerstört hat. Du hattest ja so ziemlich alles drauf: Norton, avira, spybot.... mich wundert da gar nix.
> Wenns nix bringt, Windows neu rauf. Vorher alles sichern, anders verplemperst du nur Zeit.
> ...




Glaub ich nicht das ein Virus da etwas zerstört hat, ist ein wenig hoch gegriffen. Ich tendier immer noch dazu das er erstmal die Treiber neu aufspielen sollte, oder einfach mal eine PCI Lankarte ins System baut und es mit der versucht. ! Das sind d 5min. Arbeit, die sollte ja wohl drin sein.

Weil mich macht folgendes Stutzig ::



raptorpet schrieb:


> .....
> 
> -neue Netzwerkkarte eingebaut
> -einen Experten kommen lassen. Er hat den PC mitgenommen, bei sich ausprobiert, einmal Spybot gelöscht (bei ihm gings dann). Blos kaum war der PC wieder bei mir gings wieder nicht.
> ...



a. neue Netzwerkkarte, soweit ich weis gibt es von nVidia keine PCI Lankarten. Daher tippe ich da auf die auf dem Mainboard verlötetet Lanschnittstelle.
b. der PC kann sich ja an einem anderen Router ins Internet einwählen, also kein Virus o.ä 



gruss


----------



## Rappi (1. August 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Ja, also der Nvidia Controller ist Standart im PC drin gewesen (ist glaube ich fest verlötet), als ich ihn bekommen habe.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob es eine PCI Netzwerkkarte war, die ich mal eingebaut hatte, jedenfalls wurde sie in einen freien Slot eingebaut und daraufhin konnte ich in den neuen Anschluss auch das Lankabel reinschieben. Aber das hat keine Besserung gebracht. Wenn diese Karte eingebaut war, ist der PC nicht hochgefahren bzw. in einem schwarzen Bildschirm hängengeblieben. (Ich glaube alles war schwarz nur ein _ stand oben Links und hat geblinkt).
Einmal ist er dann doch hochgefahren mit der Netzwerkkarte und ich hatte eine neue Verbindung bei Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt bekommen. Die habe ich dann als Standart ausgewählt. (Ging aber immer noch nicht). Als der PC-Fachmann dann den PC bei sich hatte, hat er diese Karte wieder ausgebaut und den Nvidia Nforce Controller als Standart ausgewählt.

Ich werde heute einfach mal probieren, ob eine Neuinstallation des NVIDIA Nforce Controllers etwas bringt. *Muss ich die Karte einfach deinstallieren und beim PC-Neustart wird sie automatisch installiert?*
Wenns dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, werde ich doch mal Acronis neu aufspielen (Dann bleiben die Laufwerke D und E unverändert nur C wird in den Lieferzustand zurückgesetzt).

Achja, als das Problem noch ganz neu war, habe ich den PC auch schonmal zurückgesetzt - brachte keine Besserung.

Grüße
rappi


----------



## poTTo (1. August 2008)

geh in die Systemsteurung unter -> Software

dort findest du diene nVidia, oder auch nForce Treiber. die kannste dort dann deinstallieren. Lade dir aber vorher die aktuellen nForce treiber auf

http://www.nvidia.de unter -> Download Treiber

Also, erst neue Treiber laden, dann deinstallieren -> Reboot, dann neuen Treiber einspielen -> Reboot, dann erneut testen ! 

Check bitte vorher welchen Chipsatz dein Mainboard hat, findest immer auf der Herstellerseite oder mit Tools wie :

- Everest Ultimate (gibts als shareware)


gruss
poTTo

btw: Warum die PCI Karte den PC hat nicht starten lassen, kann ich mir nur vorstellen das die entweder in den falschen Slot gesteckt, nicht korrekt eingebaut wurde, oder defkt war. Dazu sei zu sagen das der PCI Steckplatz neben der Grafikkarte (wenn man noch AGP hat, bei PCIex isses egal) niemals genutz werden sollte, da es sonst einen IRQ Konflikt geben könnte, da dieser Steckplatz eigentlich nur für Grafikkarten auf PCI Basis reserviert ist.


----------



## Fornix (1. August 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht wozu du Acronis True Image brauchst um den Rechner neu aufzusetzen?
Windows CD rein, auf C: neu installieren, restliche Platten bleiben unberührt.


----------



## Rappi (1. August 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wozu du Acronis True Image brauchst um den Rechner neu aufzusetzen?
> Windows CD rein, auf C: neu installieren, restliche Platten bleiben unberührt.



Weil ich mit Acronis den PC wieder auf den Lieferzustand setze und ich dann nicht jedes einzelne Programm neu aufspielen muss (Office und andere nützliche Tools werden nämlich direkt mit aufgespielt wenn ichs über Acronis mache.)

Auf nVIDIAs Webseite kann ich übrigens keine Treiber zum Networking Controller finden - habe mal bei Google gesucht und viele Leute steigen ebenfalls nicht durch, welchen Treiber sie denn nun brauchen und wo sie ihn herbekommen.

Edit: Laut Cpuz ist mein Chipset ein nForce 4, muss ich nun also für meine Netzwerkkarte ein nForce 4 Mainboard Treiber laden?


----------



## poTTo (1. August 2008)

ja das musst du, da die treiber deiner Lankarte im nForce4 Treiberpaket mit enthalten sind. Die gibts nicht einzeln, das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen. Sollte man aber eigentlich auch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> ja das musst du, da die treiber deiner Lankarte im nForce4 Treiberpaket mit enthalten sind. Die gibts nicht einzeln, das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen. Sollte man aber eigentlich auch wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo!

Ich war gestern nicht zuhause, konnte daher nicht antworten. Ich werde heute abend die Treiber runterladen auf den USB Stick machen und euch dann berichten, ob es was gebracht hat.

MfG
Rappi


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bins nochmal, habe noch einige Fragen. Ich hoffe sie sind nicht zu dämlich, aber ich habe von Hardware und Treibern wirklich null Ahnung
Ich weiß wirklich nicht welchen Treiber ich runterladen muss. Dass ich die nforce 4 Series brauch habe ich schon verstanden, aber da gibt es ja eine verdammt große Auswahl z.B nForce 4 AMD oder NForce 4 Ultra AMD. Woher weiß ich welchen ich brauch? (Habe einen AMD Athlon PC, also denke ich mal das ich einen oben genannten brauch.)
Und wenn ich nun weiß, dass ich den richtigen Treiber geladen habe, muss ich dann die alten erst von der Platte werfen oder kann ich sie einfach überspielen? Werden dann alle Treiber installiert oder nur die der Netzwerkkarte? Und muss ich nur die Treiber deinstallieren oder die ganze Netzwerkkarte?

MfG
rappi


----------



## Eranel (3. August 2008)

Keine Frage ist dämlich, aber Potto schrieb oben bereits wie du herausfindest, welcher der richtige Treiber ist. Was für ein Mainboard du hast, wissen wir nämlich nicht.



poTTo schrieb:


> Check bitte vorher welchen Chipsatz dein Mainboard hat, findest immer auf der Herstellerseite oder mit Tools wie :
> 
> - Everest Ultimate (gibts als shareware)



Das erwähnte Programm lädst du dir per google. Danach schaust du dort unter Computer -> Übersicht. Und dort Motherboard Chipsatz.

Mal etwas anderes.

Soweit ich das bisjetzt verstehe, sendet dein Pc zwar fleißig, empfängt aber nichts. Und Laut deinem Screen scheint auch Treiber nicht das Problem zu sein. Firewalls&co könnten alles abblocken, aber standardmäßig müsste wenigstens die DHCP-Anfrage durchkommen. 

Das du irgendeine 67er IP erhälst, kommt nicht vom Router. Das ist die Windows Standard-IP, die vergeben wird, falls man DHCP eingestellt hat und eben keine Anfragen erhält. 

Da der PC an anderer Stelle offenbar ins Internet konnte, scheint der ja nicht das Problem zu sein. Sicher das sich keiner einen "Scherz" erlaubt hat, und deinem PC auf den MAC-Filter deines Routers gesetzt hat? Ansonsten dem Router auch regelmäßig ein Firmware-Update verpassen, solltest du auf diesen Zugriff haben.

Allerdings hast du wohl auch eine andere Netzwerkkarte probiert, somit wäre das auch nicht das Problem.

Installier erstmal die Treiber und schau ob es etwas bringt.


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich weiß ja bereits durch CPU-Z, dass ich einen Nforce 4 Treiber brauche, passend zum Mainboardchipsatz. Soweit habe ich ja auch schon alles rausgefunden.
Blos gibt es auch bei der Nforce 4 mehrere zur Auswahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde gleich nochmal dieses Evererst laden und auf den USB-Stick machen, vielleicht bekomme ich damit ja mehr Informationen, als nur Nforce 4. Falls dem so ist, editiere ich diesen Post.
Das ich auf einem MacFilter stehe glaube ich nicht, denn unter Netzwerkgeräte sind 4 Computer aufgeführt. Die IP Adressen dieser Geräte sind 192.168.178.xx (20,21,22,23).
Dahinter steht dann noch ein Feld namens MAC Adresse. Da kann ich aber auch nichts erkennen, was auf eine Besonderheit gegenüber den anderen PCs hindeutet.

MfG

So, ich bins nochmal: Laut Everest habe ich ein nVIDIA Nforce 4 AMD Hammer.
Brauch ist jetzt den Nforce 4 AMD Treiber oder den Nforce AMD Ultra Treiber? Oder vielleicht sogar den AMD SLI?


----------



## Fornix (4. August 2008)

@ Eranel: Andere NIC = andere MAC = möglicher MAC-Filter greift nicht mehr 

@ raptorpet: Wieviele PCs hängen insgesamt an der FritzBox? Wenn es mit deinem Rechner 5 sind, halte ich den Filter für immer wahrscheinlicher. Die von deiner Netzwerkkarte gesendeten Pakete sind wohl die DHCP-Anfragen, welche natürlich nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. August 2008)

*Gerätemanager öffnen*

Kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen oder rotes X bei der Netzwerkkarte? (dann gehen wir mal davon aus das der Treiber korrekt installiert wurde)

_________

*Lokal Host überprüfen:*

ping 127.0.0.1 

(Ergebnis in diesen Thread schreiben)

*Netzwerkkarte überprüfen:*

ping 192.168.178.30

(Ergebnis in diesen Thread schreiben)

*Gateway überprüfen:*

ping 192.168.178.1

(Ergebnis in diesen Thread schreiben)


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Das mit den Pings mache ich gleich, aber die Fragen kann ich schonmal beantworten:

1. Mit meinem sind es 4 PCs. Es laufen aber immer nur 2 PCs. Einmal der PC, der direkt per USB an der Fritzbox ist und einer der anderen 3 (einer davon ist ein Laptop), die alle dasselbe Lankabel verwenden. Also je nachdem wo das Lankabel drin ist, der ist an der Box, die anderen beiden nicht.
Der PC, der per USB läuft, hat hinten bei der IP eine 20 und dieses Laptop hat hinten 23. Ob dem Problem Pc nun 21 oder 22 zugewiesen ist, weiß ich nicht.
2. Ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen/roter X ist beim Nvidia Network Controller (festgelötete Standart Netzwerkkarte) nicht. Ich komme bei den Netzwerkverbindungen auch immer die Meldung, dass die Verbindung per Nvidia Network Controller hergestellt ist (Verbindung hergestellt über...). Blos mein PC sendet nur aus und empfängt keine Pakete.


So, ich werde dann mal gleich die Pingnummer probieren. Vielleicht kann mir ja auch noch jemand sagen, welchen der Treiber ich nun für mein Nvidia Nforce 4 AMD Hammer Mainboard Chipset brauche?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Ob dem Problem Pc nun 21 oder 22 zugewiesen ist, weiß ich nicht.


Die IP von dem Problem-Pc ist wichtig sonst ist das ganzen pingen umsonsten!

Start --> ausführen - cmd (OK) - ipconfig


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Ja, ich werde gleich nachgucken wenn ich den Problem-PC wieder anstöpsel.

Edit: Weiß jemand, welcher Treiber zu meinem Mainboard passt?

Ich mache das jetzt mit dem Ping. Ergebnisse poste ich gleich.


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe nun die Pings getestet. Wenn ich 192.168.178.1 eingebe, bekomme ich viermal

Zielhost nicht erreichbar (und dann halt noch die Meldung: gesendet 4, erhalten 0, 100% verlust etc.

angezeigt

Wenn ich 127.0.0.1 anpinge erhalte ich folgende Nachricht:

Ping wird ausgeführt für 127.0.0.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 127.0.0.1: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128

Ping Statistik für 127.0.0.1:
Pakete: Gesendet= 4. Empfangen= 4. Verloren 0 (0% Verlust)

________________________-

Beim Befehl ipconfig habe ich erst immer die fest vergebene IP als IP angezeigt bekommen (das war 192.168.178.30), aber dann habe ich noch mal auf automatisch beziehen gewechselt und bekomme nun:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix
IP-Adresse: 169.254.18.7
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.0.0 (müsste da nicht einmal 255 mehr statt einer 0 stehen?)
Standartgateway:                       (Leeres Feld)

__________________________

Laut Status der Verbindung ist diese 30 Minuten lang hergestellt gewesen (bis zum herausnehmen des Lankabels) und in dieser Zeit habe ich 320 Pakete gesendet und 0 empfangen.

______________________________-

Außerdem habe ich noch einmal im Gerätemanager geguckt. Den Punkt Netzwerkkarte gibt es nicht, dafür aber Netzwerkadapter. In diesem Punkt sind ein 1394-Netzwerkadapter und der NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller aufgeführt. Bei beiden ist weder ein Kreuz, noch ein Ausrufezeichen.

LG
Rappi

Edit: Ich habe im Gerätemanager außerdem noch einen NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator? Was ist das denn lustiges? Ob dieser PC nun hinten 21 oder 22 hat weiß ich nicht, weil eben ipconfig keine von beiden anzeigt. ich müsste höchstens den anderen anschließen und dann nach dem Ausschlussverfahren etnscheiden.


----------



## poTTo (4. August 2008)

Also dich selber (127.0.0.1 oder Local Host) anpingen kannst du schonmal, ist ein gutes Ergebnis. 
Die 169er IP die du "von Windows" zugewiesen bekommst erklärt auch den Paketverlust beim Ping auf den Router (192.68.178.1), der DHCP des Routers kann dir also keine IP zuweisen.

Und aus deiner Vorgeschichte ist zu entnehmen das auch bei einer festen IP ebenfalls kein Kontakt zum Router herzustellen ist. So Treiber aktualisieren wie ich es vor ein paar Tagen vorgeschlagen habe ist ja noch nicht passiert.

Daher ganz einfach, du müsstest ja wissen von welchem Hersteller dein Mainboard ist. Das Board hat auch eine Typenbezeichnung. Geh auf die Herstellerseite, such dir das Board raus (in den Produkten) welches du hast und schau welcher nForce4 Chipsatzs dort verbaut ist, nun weist du auch welchen du downloaden sollst. Dann bitte den Treiber neu installieren, vorher natürlich den alten "*löschen/deinstallieren*".

Da du dir bereits Everest installierst hast, kannst du auch dort schauen welches Mainboiard du hast, das sollte Everest als Information ausgeben können.

So sollte das zu anspruchsvoll sein in sachen Treiber ausfindig machen, dann nimm bitte deine CD die beim PC/Mainboard dabei gewesen ist und installieren bitte die "Standarttreiber", *AUCH* wenn diese ggfs nicht _up to Date_ sind, aber anders lässt sich das wohl im Augenblick nicht bewerkstelligen !

gruss
poTTo


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Ich weiß ja, von welchem Hersteller mein Mainboard ist und ich weiß auch den exakten Namen. Ich weiß auch, dass ich einen für AMD passenden Nvidia Treiber brauche, aber davon gibt es eben mehrere und ich weiß nicht welchen aus der Liste ich brauche.

Also:

Das Mainboard ist das nVIDIA Nforce 4 AMD Hammer (exakter Name). Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich dafür die Ultra Version des Treibers brauche oder die normale. Ich teste jetzt einfach die normale.

Das einzige was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, wäre, wie ich denn die Treiber installiere. Muss ich dafür einmal ganz den Netzwerkadapter deinstallieren und neustarten?

Edit: Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, habe ich noch versucht, welcher PC bei der Firtz Box unter Netzwerkgeräten meiner ist. Von den Vieren die dort aufgeführt sind, haben 2 unter Name eine Nummer z.B F6d41.... oder lxpherbr... Die anderen heißen ...-computer und Samsung R50 (Laptop). Kann ich irgendwo nachgucken, wie mein Computer heißt?


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

JUCHUUUU!!! Ich bin im Internet und das mit dem Problem-PC. Ich will mich nicht zu früh freuen, weil es schon ab und zu für einen halben Tag ging, aber erstmal bedanke mich ich mich von ganzem Herzen bei allen Usern, die mir geholfen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
rappi

In diesem Sinne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNvb7k8R6F8


----------



## poTTo (4. August 2008)

Freut mich zu hören das es wieder funzt, darf ich abschließend fragen wodurch du den Fehler beheben konntest ?

mfg
poTTo


----------



## Rappi (4. August 2008)

Ich habe den neuen Treiber installiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (4. August 2008)

OK, das dacht ich mir seit folgendem Posting :



poTTo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Lankarte ggfs. neu installieren ! Erneut testen.



Freut mich das es dennoch geklappt hat. Dann lass dir deine IP nicht wieder "klauen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
poTTo


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

So, gleiches Problem hier vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute habe ich das Internet schon benutzt, als es auf einmal mit der Nachricht ,,eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität" wieder ausging. Ich denke mir noch nichts schlimmes und starte einfach mal den PC neu. Dann gehts auch wieder. 
Etwas später mache ich dann zum ersten Mal seit 4 Monaten WoW an und fliege nach einer halben Stunde mit der Nachricht ,,Serververbindung unterbrochen" aus dem Internet. Wieder kommt die Nachricht bzgl. der Konnektivität und diesmal half ein Neustart nichts. Laut ipconfig habe ich zudem auch wieder eine 169er IP-Adresse (Standartgateway ist auch wieder leer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sende zwar Pakete und empfange keine. Weil es ja beim letzten mal mit diesem problem auch funktioniert hat, mache ich nochmal denselben neuen Treiber rauf (hatte ich noch auf dem USB-Stick). Diesmal hat es aber nichts gebracht.
Habt ihr noch eine Idee, was ich machen kann?
Laut Netzwerkverbindungen ist die Verbindung (Lan Verbindung Nr. 4, vor dem neuen Treiber wars 3) hergestellt, blos ich empfange wie immer keine Pakete.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (8. August 2008)

ich würde sagen dein DHCP funktioniert nicht


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

soll ich dir sagen was ich vermute was du tun kannst?

ne neue netzwerkkarte kaufen und diese korrekt installieren

scheint mir als wäre der onboard chip einfach defekt (hatte es auch schon das defekte hardware durch neue treiber nochmal überredet werden konnte 2-3 Tage zu funzen).

warum dein "experte" damals mit der anderen karte probleme hatte weiß ich nicht, aber normal muss ne neue karte korrekt installiert funktionieren


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ich würde sagen dein DHCP funktioniert nicht



die anderen pcs funzen doch


----------



## Monyesak (8. August 2008)

scheinbar ja nich

oder die netzwerkkarte is wie schon gesagt hinüber

tippe aber eher auf dhcp ^^


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

was scheinbar nich?

er hat doch geschrieben er hat da 4 pcs dran und hat nur mit dem einen probleme?!
daraus schließe ich doch, die anderen gehen..?!


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

Ja genau, alle anderen PCs, die mit dieser FritzBox arbeiten, gehen einwandfrei, auch wenn bei einem (und wenn der Problem-PC geht, auch bei dem) so ca. das Internet alle 45 einfach mal abstürzt und der PC neugestartet werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, vielleicht muss ich wirklich nochmal eine Netzwerkkarte kaufen. Klingt logisch, dass die alte nochmal kurz durch einen Treiber funktionierte. Blos das ich einfach ,während ich im Internet war, rausgeflogen bin und vorher bei diesem Problem immer ein Neustart geholfen hat,macht mich stutzig, genauso wie eingeschränkte Konnektivität. 
 Mittlerweile bekomme ich aber immer die Nachricht (wenn ich auf den Eingeschränkte Konnektivität Button klicke), dass ich mich an den Netzwerkverwalter wenden soll, damit ich das Problem beheben kann.
Zudem hatte ich ein ähnliches / vielleicht sogar das gleiche Problem, kurz nachdem ich den Problem-PC bekommen hatte. Das Internet ging damals auch nicht, aber dann habe ich den ganzen PC plattgemacht und nochmal neu, dann gings wieder. Von daher mag ich nicht soganz glauben, dass es an der Karte liegt.

Kann es vielleicht an World of Warcraft liegen, dass es etwas auslöst, dass mein PC etwas umstellt? 
Oder an einem anderen Programm. Bei manchen werde ich nämlich von Spybot: Search & Destroy gefragt, ob ich eine Änderung an einer Windows Datei eerlauben möchte, wenn ich sie installiere. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass ich einmal zu oft auf ,,erlauben" geklickt habe?

Aber so teuer ist eine Netzwerkkarte ja nicht, werde mir dann morgen eine holen. Mir ist im Übrigen aufgefallen, dass nach der ersten Problembehandlung vor 4-5 (also wie es wieder ging) Tagen die Verbindung nicht mehr über den Nvidia Nforce Controller hergestellt wird, sondern über Nvidia Nforce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3. Mein Nforce Controller tauch auch nicht mehr im Gerätemanager auf, im Gegenzug war dieser Mbps Ethernet Teil vorher nie drin.


*Ich werde mir nun morgen einfach mal zum Testen eine neue Netzwerkkarte kaufen.
-Was muss es für eine sein? (Was gibt es denn da überhaupt, anscheinend ja Onboard etc.)
-Beim ersten mal hat sie der Experte in einen der drei freien Slots gebaut, so dass ich dort auch mein Netzwerkkabel reinschieben musste. Ist das richtig so?
-Muss ich irgendeine neue Verbindung erstellen, oder installiert sich alles automatisch?
-Ist es egal, von welcher Marke die ist, oder muss sie nun zwingend von Nvidia kommen,weil daher ja auch mein Mainboard stammt?*

Edit: Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Seit heute morgen, als der Fehler wieder auftrat, habe ich den PC schon ein paar mal neugestartet. Und manchmal hatte er eine rochtige IP, die eigentlich laufen müsste(ging dennoch nicht), ein anderes mal wieder ein 169er und einmal sogar eine 0.0.0.0


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

Edit: Oh, aus Versehen Quote statt Edit geklickt, sorry!

Ja genau, alle anderen PCs, die mit dieser FritzBox arbeiten, gehen einwandfrei, auch wenn bei einem (und wenn der Problem-PC geht, auch bei dem) so ca. das Internet alle 45 einfach mal abstürzt und der PC neugestartet werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, vielleicht muss ich wirklich nochmal eine Netzwerkkarte kaufen. Klingt logisch, dass die alte nochmal kurz durch einen Treiber funktionierte. Blos das ich einfach ,während ich im Internet war, rausgeflogen bin und vorher bei diesem Problem immer ein Neustart geholfen hat,macht mich stutzig, genauso wie eingeschränkte Konnektivität. 
 Mittlerweile bekomme ich aber immer die Nachricht (wenn ich auf den Eingeschränkte Konnektivität Button klicke), dass ich mich an den Netzwerkverwalter wenden soll, damit ich das Problem beheben kann.
Zudem hatte ich ein ähnliches / vielleicht sogar das gleiche Problem, kurz nachdem ich den Problem-PC bekommen hatte. Das Internet ging damals auch nicht, aber dann habe ich den ganzen PC plattgemacht und nochmal neu, dann gings wieder. Von daher mag ich nicht soganz glauben, dass es an der Karte liegt.

Kann es vielleicht an World of Warcraft liegen, dass es etwas auslöst, dass mein PC etwas umstellt? 
Oder an einem anderen Programm. Bei manchen werde ich nämlich von Spybot: Search & Destroy gefragt, ob ich eine Änderung an einer Windows Datei eerlauben möchte, wenn ich sie installiere. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass ich einmal zu oft auf ,,erlauben" geklickt habe?

Aber so teuer ist eine Netzwerkkarte ja nicht, werde mir dann morgen eine holen. Mir ist im Übrigen aufgefallen, dass nach der ersten Problembehandlung vor 4-5 (also wie es wieder ging) Tagen die Verbindung nicht mehr über den Nvidia Nforce Controller hergestellt wird, sondern über Nvidia Nforce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet #3. Mein Nforce Controller tauch auch nicht mehr im Gerätemanager auf, im Gegenzug war dieser Mbps Ethernet Teil vorher nie drin.


*Ich werde mir nun morgen einfach mal zum Testen eine neue Netzwerkkarte kaufen.
-Was muss es für eine sein? (Was gibt es denn da überhaupt, anscheinend ja Onboard etc.)
-Beim ersten mal hat sie der Experte in einen der drei freien Slots gebaut, so dass ich dort auch mein Netzwerkkabel reinschieben musste. Ist das richtig so?
-Muss ich irgendeine neue Verbindung erstellen, oder installiert sich alles automatisch?
-Ist es egal, von welcher Marke die ist, oder muss sie nun zwingend von Nvidia kommen,weil daher ja auch mein Mainboard stammt?*

Edit: Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Seit heute morgen, als der Fehler wieder auftrat, habe ich den PC schon ein paar mal neugestartet. Und manchmal hatte er eine rochtige IP, die eigentlich laufen müsste(ging dennoch nicht), ein anderes mal wieder ein 169er und einmal sogar eine 0.0.0.0

Edit2: Habs gerade nochmal probiert und nun hat er sogar 132 Pakete empfangen, während er 192 ausgesendet hat. Dann wollte ich gerade den Browser anklicken und dann ging das empfangen der Pakete nicht mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/quote]


----------



## claet (8. August 2008)

Also ich kann dir natürlich nicht versprechen dass das dann funktioniert.
Deshalb bevor du dir eine kaufst, hast du nich nen Kumpel oder so der vllt eine haben könnte zum probieren??

Muss keine bestimmte sein. Nur Onboard kann es nicht sein, weil onboard bedeutet, dass der Netzwerkchip auf deinem Mainboard (on Board eben) drauf is. Um nen Onboard Netzwerkadapter zu kaufen müsstest du ein neues Board kaufen ..

in einen slot (richtig) reinstecken is schon richtig. 

sollte sich je nach Karte automatisch installieren, ansonsten sind 100%ig Treiber auf ner CD dabei und ne genaue Anleitung auch

Marke is wurscht


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir natürlich nicht versprechen dass das dann funktioniert.
> Deshalb bevor du dir eine kaufst, hast du nich nen Kumpel oder so der vllt eine haben könnte zum probieren??
> 
> Muss keine bestimmte sein. Nur Onboard kann es nicht sein, weil onboard bedeutet, dass der Netzwerkchip auf deinem Mainboard (on Board eben) drauf is. Um nen Onboard Netzwerkadapter zu kaufen müsstest du ein neues Board kaufen ..
> ...



Also ich wüsste niemanden, der seine Netzwerkkarte ausbauen würde um mich testen zulassen. Morgen fahre ich sowieso in die Stadt, dann bringe ich mir von dort eine mit, die sind ja nicht so teuer (5€)
http://www.afterbuy.de/afterbuy/shop/store...oduktid%3D10927 ist so etwas, was ich mir einbauen kann?


----------



## Rappi (8. August 2008)

So, ich bins nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Irgendwie glaube ich nicht so ganz, dass es an der Hardware liegt. Ich habe ja schließlich schonmal eine Netzwerkkarte dringehabt (wurde auch unter Netzwerkverbindungen eine neue Verbindung angezeigt) und die Verbindung ist angeblich ja auch immer hergestellt.. Kann es nicht wirklich sein, dass durch die Installation des Treibers vor ca. einer Woche etwas zurückgesetzt wurde, was sich nun wieder umgestellt hat? Ich bekomme schließlich immer die Nachricht eingeschränkte Konnektivität und dass ich mich an den Netzwerkverwalter wenden soll...
Außerdem ging es ja im Laufe der Monate in der Anfangszeit dieses Problems auch mal ab und an für eine halbe Stunde z.B nach dem ich die Firtzbox vom Strom genommen hatte.

MfG
Raptorpet


----------



## Rappi (9. August 2008)

Es geht nun wieder, aber ich freue mich mal nicht zu früh. Habe eine Hama Ethernet Karte eingebaut.


----------



## Fornix (11. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> wurde auch unter Netzwerkverbindungen eine neue Verbindung angezeigt und die Verbindung ist angeblich ja auch immer hergestellt


Das ist die reine physikalische Verbindung, d.h. Kabel an beiden Enden gesteckt und es fließt Strom. Mehr hat das erstmal nicht zu bedeuten. Eingeschränkte Konnektivität wie du es jetzt hast ist dann diese phys. Verbindung aber es kann kein Datenaustausch erfolgen.


----------



## Monyesak (11. August 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Es geht nun wieder, aber ich freue mich mal nicht zu früh. Habe eine Hama Ethernet Karte eingebaut.



na dann viel spass damit ^^


----------



## Rappi (13. August 2008)

Habe schon wieder den selben Fehler, dass ich immer eingeschränkte Konnektivität habe und nicht ins Internet komme. Ich hatte schon seit ich die neue Karte habe immer starke Ping Einbrüche (auch beim Surfen) und nun hat das Internet wieder bei meinem Problem-PC ganz aufgegeben. Gestern habe ich noch die Treiber installiert und dann ging auch alles wunderbar und schnell (vorher wars sehr langsam). Heute Morgen gings auch noch, blos eben bin ich mitten während WoW vom Server geflogen und habe wieder diesen Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich machen soll, immer nach ca. 1 Woche gehts wieder nicht...

EDIT: Geht wieder, ist blos elendig langsam.


----------

